# Doris Update



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Doris, now known as Dori, went to her furever home on Saturday. She's gonna be a working girl, too. Her new mommy works in a nursing home, so she gets to go to work every day & meet lots of people. 

And FYI, I'm getting a new foster girl on Wednesday. If you know anyone who may be interested, the first step is to fill out an application with SCMR.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great news about Dori. I work in a retirement community and I know how much the residents love visits from our furry friends.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So happy Dori is going to her forever home. It sounds like a wonderful life for her!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great, Marti! Thank you for helping Dori find her forever home!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy she has found her forever home. Bless you for continuing to foster!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great news about Dori......so happy she now has her forever home. Good luck with your new foster and I will keep you in mind if I know someone who would be interested. Thank you for fostering!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That is great news Marti. She is such a beautiful Malt. Her new family is very lucky to have such a beautiful and loving baby doll.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Now that just made my day! She will be surrounded by love - giving and receiving - every day! What a great life for a precious baby who deserves it. Thanks for what you did to help her on her journey...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great news, Marti! Hope Dori loves her forever home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good for Dori!
I know you will miss her, Marti. 
You don't waste much time do you?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray! Wonderful news!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh she will be so love and help the residents pass the day away.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marti -- that's fabulous news!!! Can't wait to see your new foster.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Dori has a new great furever home. You're doing a great job running the 
"doggie motel".


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033: So glad Dori has a furever home and one that will put her on a pedestal I'm sure She'll have a retirement fan club! Thanks, Marti for doing this.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what wonderful news for everyone.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Fantastic news!!!


----------

